# What Magazine do you use



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

We spend a lot of time talking about the benifits of a Kimber vs a Colt, A Springfield vs a Para. Lets hear what you have to say about Mags. 
What do you use?
How many rounds?
Do you carry 1 round down in your reload?
Do you change Springs?

I carry Wilson Combat exclusivly. A friend turned me on to them a couple of years ago, and they worked better than my McCormics. I carry 8 rounders full stoked. I have yr to change springs.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I use Mec-Gar mags 10rds in mine for target/home defense. I use the regular Acts 8rds that come with a S&W for carry. I have never had a mag failure in about 1,500rds. I carry fully loaded. I don't plan on changing springs till about 2,500rds or if needed before then. I never carry one round down and see no reason for it. If it will not work when filled there is something wrong. Fix it and move on. Good luck.


----------



## Clyde (Jul 13, 2006)

45 ACP - Wilson 8 rds Fully Loaded - reload to an 8 rds mag

38 Super - Depends on the gun Wilson or McCormick 10rds Fully loaded (Ramped barreled guns tends to like McCormick - Nonramped Like Both **just what I have noticed with mine sidearms**-For Carry ammoJHP - Ball ammo seems to be fine with either mag) Reload ro a 10 rds mag

9mm - 9Rd colt Mags Fully Loaded - reload to the same

Replace Springs and followers as needed.

:watching:


----------



## kgraber (May 12, 2007)

Wilsons and Novaks. I'll probably catch hell for this but I think I like the Novaks more.


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

Baldy said:


> I never carry one round down and see no reason for it. If it will not work when filled there is something wrong. Fix it and move on. Good luck.


Some people like to carry one round down on the reload mag. It makes for a more sure seating on a gun wile the slide is closed (combat or tactical reload).


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I still don't see how being one round down makes for a more sure seating. If the gun was designed with a 7rd or 8rd mag it should work. I expect it to work with out any modification. All my guns do just fine and run great with full mags. Good luck.


----------



## Kruz (Sep 3, 2006)

while I was getting a new recoil spring for my Springfield, I ordered a few of the ones on Wolff's site.. VERY impressed with these. and the price was reasonable.


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

Baldy said:


> I still don't see how being one round down makes for a more sure seating. If the gun was designed with a 7rd or 8rd mag it should work. I expect it to work with out any modification. All my guns do just fine and run great with full mags. Good luck.


It has to do with less spring tension against the closed slide as you seat the mag. Seat a mag thats downloades by one round and you can feel the differance.
I have 2 colt Combat Commanders. Both seat a fully loaded 7-8 round mags on a closed slide with no problem. I had a Kimber CDPII Pro that didnt like them. 
Some of the old timer instructors at Front Sight that carry the 1911 reccomend this method. I think it has to do with the suposed loss of manual dexterity during the adrenalin dump caused by someone needing to be shot.


----------



## rx7dryver (Jan 17, 2007)

I use three different brands:

Wilson Combat 47D

Novak 8 round

Kimber KimPro 8 round

I prefer the Kimber mags.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I understand what you are saying and no doubt it may be true but I want all that's advertised out of my gun. I carry one chambered and eight in the mag and I expect it to work all the time. I would hate to be in a shoot out and need that 9th round to end it. Don't pay me no mind as I am a old dinosaur and all this tactical stuff just gets confusing to me sometimes. Heck I still carry a 5 shot revolver some of the time and feel safe. Good shooting.


----------



## Gila Jorge (Jul 4, 2007)

Use Wilson 8 round 45acp mags exclusively. I have LBC and NHT but when buying extra mags...exclusively Wilson...oh, and I carry one less than the
advertised capacity...so I load 7 in 8 round mags.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Wilson 47D's, 8+1 :smt033


----------



## Dr.K (Feb 13, 2007)

+1 Wilson Combat


----------



## Buckeye (Jul 13, 2006)

2400 said:


> Wilson *47D*'s, 8+1 :smt033


Ditto here. Have extras, alternate them to "rest" the springs every couple months or so. Don't know if this makes a difference, but it makes sense to me.


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

It cant hurt to rotate mags. It shouldnt be needed. The spring doesnt weaken when compresed any more than when extended. The spring weakens as it goes up and down. 
I recall reading a coopers corner telling how they found a Schmeiser MP38 and a couple of loaded mags in the wall of a french building left over from WW2. It suposidly fired all mags.
I use a Wilson Combat with the short base pad for carry. My other Wilsons kind of rotate into the backup position since they get mixed up when shooting.


----------



## gunfighter1948 (Jul 31, 2007)

I use Wilson 47Ds in all my 1911s. Have never had any problems with any of them.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Colt mags for my Colts work just great. I'm with Baldy, if a mag is supposed to hold 8 rds., that's what I'm gonna' put in mine. :smt023


----------

